# Palmetto St Augustine Grass Need Help



## lharri57 (Apr 28, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what this look like in my grass…….it been
growing wonderful in the yard except these certain spots seems to be yellowing
and dying........? this happen in 2017.......don;t wont the same issue this year.............i have Palmetto St augustine


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. It looks like insect damage to me. Maybe Mole Crickets.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

lharri57 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this look like in my grass…….it been
> growing wonderful in the yard except these certain spots seems to be yellowing
> and dying........? this happen in 2017.......don;t wont the same issue this year.............i have Palmetto St augustine


I'm suspecting take all root rot


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Look at the roots where the dying areas and the green areas intersect. Blackened, stubby roots with stems still intact suggest Take All. At that time, you will need to rob a bank, take out a second mortgage. etc. This Take All disease is treatable, but costly to treat. Heritage, Exteris, Armada are some products I have used.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Look at the roots where the dying areas and the green areas intersect. Blackened, stubby roots with stems still intact suggest Take All. At that time, you will need to rob a bank, take out a second mortgage. etc. This Take All disease is treatable, but costly to treat. Heritage, Exteris, Armada are some products I have used.


I'm guessing it's appropriately named. :?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. I am familiar with Take All because that is what got rid of every single Bermuda home lawn in Hawaii during the 1990s. I was able to keep mine but that involved $400 per 1000 sq ft per year of Fungicides. No Heritage or Propiconazole back then. There was Daconil, Mancozeb, Bayleton, and 3336. I would apply Daconil or Mancozeb at max rates with either the Bayleton or 3336 every month. The disease abated when the weather changed from very hot and humid to cooler weather. I also changed how I fertilized. Used a lot more Ammonium Sulfate and micronutrients. Stopped putting down all of my N as Urea. Started applying a lot more Potassium as well. I do not get to see this on the lawns I maintain commercially because the fertilizer program is the same for those lawns.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I used to manage a st. Aug that developed tarr. Put down yards of peat moss and aerated. Was like a miracle, tarr gone and st a filled in within 2 months.
The next year, winter kill and then tarr again, customer decided to tear it out and sod with zeon zoysia.
Transition zone is hell on St. Aug


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Is this the same thing? Note at the boundaries it's a lighter green.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I had one of my old prof's from State come out and diagnose it. I've screwed up plenty, this one i brought in an expert.

You might consider calling your local land grant university turf dept. They are usually very friendly.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Applying peat moss to St. Aug with Tarr. It worked the first time; we got it very early. It did not work the second time, a couple of seasons later. I guess it was too far gone. Homeowner decided to replace with zeon instead of spending a million dollars on fungicides, just to possibly have a freeze - thaw - freeze kill it.








Pretty drastic winterkill the season after the tarr damage and recovery. Luckily it came back after a heavy compost topdress, but I can't blame the customer for giving up on his St. Aug after another round of tarr the season after this photo. I only have a couple of St. Augs on my list. Raleigh is marginal at best for SA.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Man I love the love of Palmetto. Hopefully you can eradicate that TARR soon.


----------

